# Looking for Autostrada Monza Lips



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Kind of a wtb thread, but I figured I would get more help in the wheel forum. 

Basically, I'm looking to find lips for a set of Autostrada Monza wheels. OE lips to fit an 18" wheel. Staggered, 1.5" fronts and 2" rears, 40 hole with cutout for barrel stem. 

Don't have much of a clue where else I could find these lips except off another set of Monzas. Otherwise, I've heard custom lips can get fairly expensive. 

Helpful input welcome. 

FYI, this is what they look like.. (courtesy of thefinaloffset) 

 

:beer:


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Did you find them ? Im looping for the same líps


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I'm looking for 17s lips 2 or 2.5 " lips only need 2 if somebody know where can I get the lips ill appreciate your help thanks


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

estrada2812 said:


> Well I'm looking for 17s lips 2 or 2.5 " lips only need 2 if somebody know where can I get the lips ill appreciate your help thanks


 From my searching, it seems that have to be custom made. Unless you can snag oe lips off an old set..


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

oviewankenobi said:


> From my searching, it seems that have to be custom made. Unless you can snag oe lips off an old set..


Any idea about where can I get them custom ?


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

oviewankenobi said:


> From my searching, it seems that have to be custom made. Unless you can snag oe lips off an old set..


Any idea about where can I get them custom ?


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

memory fab can get them for you i believe as well as rotiform i think


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> memory fab can get them for you i believe as well as rotiform i think


Thanks man I look at tuner shop but I think they are not working with custom lips anymore ill check :thumbup:


----------



## Bora070 (Aug 5, 2008)

Rotiform will do them for sure.


----------



## bagsonblue (Sep 20, 2012)

Bora070 said:


> Rotiform will do them for sure.


I don't even want to know how much could they charge for custom lips


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, I've been told by Rotiform, Memoryfab, Tunershop, and VRWheels that they do not or no longer make custom lips. (Truly custom.. not the pick a lip style, size, and how many holes cookie cutter stuff.)

I also called Work to see if they could recommend someone or point me in the right direction, but they weren't very helpful either. They deal mostly in mass, so none of the companies they directed me to would do custom work, primarily pre-set manufacturing.

You'll have to find a truly 'custom fabricator' to make the oe lip..


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

talk to ccw they might be able to help you out


----------

